# Lack of enthusiasm



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

So my 10 month old dog, Koda, is really good for training sessions. I use treats and toys, etc. and he is really excited and does everything very fast, just what I want. However, if I'm just having him sit or lie down because I need him to, like when talking to someone out on a walk, he will look at me, look away, sigh, and slooowwly do what I asked him to, all the while looking at anything else except me. I make sure to generalize all his training in new environments, and I always vary the rewards between praise, treats, toys, chance to sniff, etc. He's good no matter where we do this. But unless we are doing an actual training session (in which case he often takes a while to get excited and really enjoy it anyway), he responds to commands with complete lack of enthusiasm unless he knows for sure I have a treat on me. I thought maybe he was just distracted, so I did some training sessions outside the grocery store, outside the dog park, etc. and he was great. But it was still the same when I didn't have any treats or toys on me. Anyone have any suggestions as to how to get him to respond nicely at any time?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you start up with intermittent rewards (random/variable)?

REINFORCEMENT SCHEDULES | Dog Star Daily

Intermittent Reinforcement Schedules

Common Dog Training Mistakes - Whole Dog Journal Article

Leerburg | Using Intermittent Rewards in Training - The Concept of Differential Reinforcement


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What's your demeanor like? Keeping it fun and being a bit animated works for me, their response is much more enthusiastic (with or without treats/praise).


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't reward every time he does what I ask, but haven't really done intermittent reward schedules. Will give it a go. And yes, I do try to be loads of fun, though it doesn't always work.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My dogs know the difference between "formal training" and basic manners. 

I set myself up differently, I set my dog up differently, I have different patterns, than when I am on a leisurely walk through the neighborhood. They KNOW the difference. 

I step onto the IPO field, he is ON. I am walking through the neighborhood. Not so much. I carry myself differently. 

My bet is you do as well. Honesty. I would fight the battles worth fighting.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Been there and asked the same questions....I got the old.." don't treat predictably" routine....which seemed to fly in the face of the obedience class instructor's number one premise...

Anyway, I just started taking advantage of the opportunity with my dog...there are definitely times where you can utilize the basics your dog has learned and run them through the drill. I started at the food bowl..that's easy...no more food bowl training any more...expanded to the basic obedience treat rewards...it sure worked but I ended up where you are at. I then started taking advantage of play time...dog wants to go for a bike ride, walk or a session of frisbee...the dog is jacked...so we did a short bit of exercises...dog performs...no surprise. If I'm putting on my boots to go outside..dog knows something is cooking...so I seize the moment...a request or two by me and the dog performs. I kind of think the NILIF mentality works but one can expand on what the reward is...there are so many more rewards for a dog than a piece of meat or a pat on the head....not saying either is wrong.

The more you practice and train..in many different settings along with the discovery of what motivates your dog will eventually get your dog to perform most all the time.... well, at least that is my guess...as my dog can still pull her crap at times and makes me wonder if a frisbee with a sirloin strapped to it being pulled by a bicycle in the lake would even get her attention.

Oh, gsdsar makes a good point..how we as humans act...I believe makes a difference....the dog learns when it is "go time"...

SuperG


----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jayfeather said:


> So my 10 month old dog, Koda,


keep in mind, he's a teenager now... and, as any teenager, they try to test what they get away with. Now they discover they can "think on their own" too 
i would say is nothing to worry about, just keep the training as usual...


----------

